# 5yr old holland lop needs new home asap (RESOLVED)



## Devi (Aug 31, 2013)

Duchess is a sweet cuddly 5 year old lilac Holland lop in need of a experienced quiet home with lots of room to hop around and regain muscle lost from her years of being stuck in a breeder cage. Her former owner put her up for free and didn't care if she went to a home that even knew how to care for her properly. I secretly had hoped she could stay with us but with my lease agreement and them suddenly cracking down on pets she can not stay here sadly.


----------



## Tauntz (Aug 31, 2013)

Oh, I am so sorry you can't keep Duchess. So glad you were able to get her & start her on a better life after her years of breeding. Hope you can find her a loving home where she will have all the love & proper care she needs. Bunny hugs to you & Duchess!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 1, 2013)

ray:


----------



## PipkinbunRibb (Sep 1, 2013)

I would take her in a heartbeat but my parents wouldn't be so thrilled :nosir:


----------



## Devi (Sep 1, 2013)

A little update: Duchess is fully litter trained now and loves being outside laying in the sun warm grass and nibbling so much so, she binkys a lot while out there.


----------



## Devi (Sep 11, 2013)

Last update: Duchess is going to a new foster through a Rescue with better knowledge and resources than I have to help get her on the track to being a healthy happy bunny with a new forever home.


----------

